# Veteran's Day 2019



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2019)

Honoring all who have served, thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 10, 2019)

My son served in Iraq years ago....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

My father looking handsome in his WW2 uniform


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2019)




----------

